# Budget Race Wheels?



## jagstang (May 30, 2007)

Hey all, I'm looking for a set of inexpensive race wheels, trying to stay under $600. I weigh 150 pounds at 6' tall, and I'm looking for something fairly light for climbing that doesn't feel whippy in a crit either. I've especially been looking at the direct-to-consumer brands (Williams, Rol, Flit, etc) and I'm just not sure what to go with. 

They'll be used primarily for racing, as I have a couple sets of training wheels that won't see much racing. That said, I want a set that will last at least a couple seasons of full racing. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jagstang said:


> Any ideas?


Sure. RBR partner store BWW's Race wheels.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Take a look at Neuvation and Soul, too.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

zriggle said:


> Take a look at Neuvation and Soul, too.


+1 for Neuvation.

I'm a 6'1" 220lb crit sprinter and I have been running the R28SL on my race bike for over a year without even a true. I bought them for 190 shipped and they're around 1600g.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Are mavic open pros considered race wheels (hubs)


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> Are mavic open pros considered race wheels (hubs)


Open pros are great race RIMS. It all depends, Crit racers want a slightly heavier, stiffer rim for better power transfer and ability to hold speed(OP don't hold speed well). I don't use them on my race bike because I am a crit racer and can afford to sacrifice weight for stiffness. If you're a stage racer, Open pros are one of the best rims out there if you're on a budget given their cost and lightness.

With the right hubs, they can be very light and strong. I had a set of DTSwiss 240s hubs with DT revolution spokes, alloy nipples, and open pros (28h front and 32h rear) that weighed in at 1440g and were very strong but not the stiffest wheelset(climbed like a goat with them but could feel wind-up when I sprinted).


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

what does it mean if i hear something spinning inside of one of my wheelsets built by BWW (Mavic OP + forumula Hubs + DT Comp + DT Brass)? its only in 1 of my wheels

fyi, i'm not racing anything


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> what does it mean if i hear something spinning inside of one of my wheelsets built by BWW (Mavic OP + forumula Hubs + DT Comp + DT Brass)? its only in 1 of my wheels
> 
> fyi, i'm not racing anything


I don't understand your question. Something spinning inside the rim or hub? freehub area or hub body? Never ridden formula hubs.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

DanTourino said:


> I don't understand your question. Something spinning inside the rim or hub? freehub area or hub body? Never ridden formula hubs.


no, its spinning inside the rim it seems like it. let me try and describe it real quickly so i dont jack this thread or else i'll make a new one:

-bike on bike repair stand
-spin rear wheel
-i hear something moving around inside and when the wheel slows down/stops, i hear it fall to the bottom


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> no, its spinning inside the rim it seems like it. let me try and describe it real quickly so i dont jack this thread or else i'll make a new one:
> 
> -bike on bike repair stand
> -spin rear wheel
> -i hear something moving around inside and when the wheel slows down/stops, i hear it fall to the bottom


That is common. In Mavic Rims, in order to complete their SUP Welding, they put a pin in the rim joint to hold it together while it is being welded. After time, that joint pin breaks free and jiggles around in the rim. It isn't damaging, but can get extremely irritating. Only problem, there is no real fix but a new rim if it irritates you that much.

Had a buddy who stuck gorilla glue in a spoke hole and went medieval with it. Fixed the problem but now he has an unbalanced rim with a permanent hop. Pick your poison.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> no, its spinning inside the rim it seems like it. let me try and describe it real quickly so i dont jack this thread or else i'll make a new one:
> 
> -bike on bike repair stand
> -spin rear wheel
> -i hear something moving around inside and when the wheel slows down/stops, i hear it fall to the bottom


Most likely metal shavings. Mavic sometimes gets sloppy after machining them. Have it looked at by your LBS. Shavings and tubes is a fatal mix.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Most likely metal shavings. Mavic sometimes gets sloppy after machining them. Have it looked at by your LBS. Shavings and tubes is a fatal mix.


i did tell my lbs head mechanic, he told me something similar, but he says only a spoke can fit inside those double wall rims, so can i assume that hes saying we can't get it out unless we have it re-laced? or to contact BWW?

is this (small? or big?) problem worth contacting BWW for an RMA for?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> i did tell my lbs head mechanic, he told me something similar, but he says only a spoke can fit inside those double wall rims, so can i assume that hes saying we can't get it out unless we have it re-laced? or to contact BWW?
> 
> is this (small? or big?) problem worth contacting BWW for an RMA for?


BWW has excellent customer service - tell them about it and they will expedite everything...


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't rule out the hubs. Any sound made from the hub will sound like it is coming from the rim. It may be the hub bearings.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

valleycyclist said:


> Don't rule out the hubs. Any sound made from the hub will sound like it is coming from the rim. It may be the hub bearings.


i'm 95% sure its in the rim, because i can hear it rolling around from there, and hear the thing roll to the bottom (due to gravity) once i stop the wheel from spinning on the stand.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"I'm looking for a set of inexpensive race wheels"

Shimano Ultegra hubs....Mavic Reflex rims...Vittoria CX or Veloflex tires.


----------



## jagstang (May 30, 2007)

Any more suggestions pertaining to the original question regarding wheelsets?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Bicycle wheel warehouse has been mentioned. spend some time looking throught their selection. about the lowest price your going to find. Get some 30mm rims if you want stiff and reasonably light.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

easton aero90 at jenson, maybe??

they look race ready to me, great wheels, sick value, check it there may be a couple left


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

a used set of campy zondas or eurus

something from fulcrum or a mavic kysrium. 

handbuilt built kinlin XR 300 with your choice spoke count and WI hubs.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey everyone I don't post here often but I frequent MTBR.com quite a bit. 

Anyway, I notice there are alot of other light wheelsets that BWW offers in the price range of the Mavic OP/Ultegra. 

I was wondering if anyone had experience (more specifically the venus 700c and Blackset Race) with the other *cheap* wheelsets for example:

Venus 700C - Ultegra 6600 - 1729g - $324
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=129

Venus 700C - 1487g - $299.99
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=126

Blackset Race 1421g - $295.00

Mavic Open Pro Black / Shimano Ultegra 8/9/10 speed - Radial Front - $215.00
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=42

I am assuming that the ultegra hubs will last longer? Some of these other wheelsets are close to a pound lighter overall, that sounds like a big difference to me......Thoughts?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I have three sets of their wheels in the categories you mention -

OP/Ultegra.
OP/DuraAce.
Blackset Race (but with the CX-Ray spoke option).

I have many months and miles on the first two sets and they're perfect. The Race set are unridden as the weather isn't playing nice. They'll be my good weather special event wheels. For the money and weight the Blackset Race are almost impossible to beat by anyone. You can spend hundreds of dollars more on wheels much heavier and *much* more expensive to maintain.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

www.bikesoul.com


----------

